# Finecast? Your experience so far?



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey folks.

So I went to my local GW store today to check out the new finecast series (and to buy primer and paints etc) and I thought I'd pick up the new finecast space marine librarian in terminator armor to convert him to a GK librarian. I was planning to convert him using bits from the plastic GK termies. Unfortunatly, I was almost forced to use one of the plastic terminator arms for his right arm...

Here's the model I made: 










The body was a really good cast, as was the ornate piece on his back. I had to do a lot of flash removing to clean it up, but in the end... it wasn't really that bad. At least, nothing worse then the old metal, but not really better either. Gap filling with GS is still required here and there, so not really a big improvement there either. The detail on it is very crisp though, I'm sure I'll be able to pick it out nicely with washes and inks etc. 

Unfortunatly, that's where the good news ended. The first of the two mini sprues was well cast, but the second one is all round HORRIBLE!!

It has soo many miscasts, bubbles, horrible mould lines and tons of flash on it, to a degree that the miniatures is ruined. To illustrate, here is a few pictures I quickly took of the right arm of the model, with the biggest flaws highlighted. 










This picture mainly illustrates the mold line running along the staff. Pretty bad place to have a mould line to begin with. The resin is so easy to cut, that removing this mold line is next to impossible without destroying the detail on it. 
This picture also shows the underside of the shoulder... 


more on that in these pics:










Terrible, terrible bubbles formed along the staff, ruining the detail. The shoulder trims themselfs are just one massive blob of resin without any detail showing on them whatsoever. Heck lets make a game and you try and list how many imperfections are on here.... :ireful2:











Oh... and let's not forget how warped this thing ended up...










Well... in conclusion:

I hope you guys have had more luck with this awesome new line of models that GW made.This abomination set me back €20.75 today. That's about as much as I used to pay for my razorbacks when I ordered from maelstrom games. That is just plain outrageous really!

Anyway, what are your findings so far? Equally terrible, or was I just plain unlucky and should I go and complain and demand a new sprue? :headbutt:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Pesonaly, i would take it back and get a replacement, and hoepfully that be a whole lot better than the first one, and if the replacment is just as bad, get a refund


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

That's pretty depressing really. Svart posted a thread about Greater Demon of Nurgle in the News & Rumors sections, and the Sword was terribly warped although he didn't mention it. It looks to be run of the course. The bubbles aren't a big deal, you can use superglue to fix them up, but the amount of excess material overtop the detail on that arm and not to mention the location of the mold lines are very poorly placed.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Not these kind of bubbles I have on mine. One of the 4 corners of the book on that shoulder is taken clean off because of a gigantic bubble that formed. Also... I don't think you can really fix that bubble in the power cable running towards the staff. It requires nearly a complete resculpt!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

take it back just like you would if it were metal or plastic, GW's fine cast does not change GW responsibility to its customers :grin:


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

I picked up Astorath the Grim and the Techmarine with servitors box set.

I'm really pleased with them. Astorath is particularly good, clean, crisp and extremely well detailed and defined. Virtually no mold lines.

The Techmarine set isn't as stand out as Astorath though it is more detailed than it's pewter predecessor and it's going to be a heck of a lot easier to put the servo harness together.

Am very impressed so far with my purchases. Am looking forward to seeing what they role out in the next wave of finecast.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Aye, they're decent with replacements so you should be fine to get a replacement. I got plazzy Tau Broadside about a year ago and the plastic hadn't filled the whole mould, so the whole figure looked like someone had heated up all the parts and melted them.

Took it into the GW store and they replaced it straight away. They're marvellous when it comes to replacing miscasts


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cruor angelus silicis said:


> I picked up Astorath the Grim and the Techmarine with servitors box set.
> 
> I'm really pleased with them. Astorath is particularly good, clean, crisp and extremely well detailed and defined. Virtually no mold lines.
> 
> ...


The tech marine is also a much older model, pre CAD assisted, im never quite sure how much the greens is human or laid on resin 3up CAD masters these days, the techmarine with thunder cannon was definately CAD designed in some way for example and the marine is far more defined in pweter than the tech marine with servitor model.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Basically, the overall news I'm hearing about Finecast is the details are wonderful when there's no flaws, miscasts, bends, or damage....but there's a lot of all of the above. All things considered, they look pretty terrible.

To make matters worse, I've heard rumors that the resin gets soft in high heat, so if you leave it in your car during the summer, you might come back and find all their limbs bending in weird directions.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> That's pretty depressing really. Svart posted a thread about Greater Demon of Nurgle in the News & Rumors sections, and the Sword was terribly warped although he didn't mention it. It looks to be run of the course. The bubbles aren't a big deal, you can use superglue to fix them up, but the amount of excess material overtop the detail on that arm and not to mention the location of the mold lines are very poorly placed.


 
Solution - take it back, get it replaced. End of.

and the sword in that picture wasnt THAT warped!



mynameisgrax said:


> Basically, the overall news I'm hearing about Finecast is the details are wonderful when there's no flaws, miscasts, bends, or damage....but there's a lot of all of the above. All things considered, they look pretty terrible.


No - as I posted in another thread - people with issues will post. People without issues, unless they are a notorious blogger wont post because they are too busy playing with their new toy.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude, that isn't the norm. Many of the models I have seen at this point have superb detail and little to no bubbles or deformities. Take it back and ask for a new one.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Maidel said:


> No - as I posted in another thread - people with issues will post. People without issues, unless they are a notorious blogger wont post because they are too busy playing with their new toy.


Yeah... that's why I asked about other ppl's experience in this thread. It's just not a really good experience to start with for my first model. So I wanted to hear other ppl's stories, because no news is generally good news. I do hope it's just bad luck. Otherwise it's just really depressing in a way. :shok:


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

elmir said:


> Yeah... that's why I asked about other ppl's experience in this thread. It's just not a really good experience to start with for my first model. So I wanted to hear other ppl's stories, because no news is generally good news. I do hope it's just bad luck. Otherwise it's just really depressing in a way. :shok:


Ill be honest yours is the first thread like it today.

Seeing as it was the big launch day today, if yours was the 'norm' then I would have expected 10s of thread like this on this forum.

I blame Svart :grin:


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Picked up the same model and have the same problems here. masive abounts of bubbles and miscasts. Hoping this is just a bad one (athough I spent a while trying to choose a good one you cant really make out a lot through the box). Gonna take it back for a replacement tomorrow.

Think I'll be opening up all my boxes before I leave the store now, just fior a whle at any rate.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I feel sorry for you but most of that stuff did not really happen to me.

I bought the Chaplain with Jump Pack today and found it really nice to put together. I have just undercoated it ready for painting. The only fault on the model was where I am guessing was very finely cast on the corner of his jump pack but it looks more like battle damage which really suits the image of that particular chaplain.

I might get a terminator Librarian next week and compare.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Maidel said:


> Solution - take it back, get it replaced. End of.
> 
> and the sword in that picture wasnt THAT warped!...


The point is that is shouldn't be warped AT ALL! I have around 20 metal models and I've only ever had a problem with ONE.
GW expects us to pay more for material they paid less for? Bullshit.
I expect to have to do a little trimming and cleaning, but I shouldn't have to fill in any air bubbles with super glue. They must be crazy or think we're crazy. I've had it with GW's abuse of their customers. This is the last straw. I'm done with GW's annual price rapes!
And I'm sick of the company BS line about how expensive the molds are. How much does it cost to produce a mold? 10, 20, 50, 100 or even 500K? I doubt that. Even if that was the case, they've more than made their money back. GW stocks are $434.89 after the $7.39 increase yesterday.
I've loved GW models since the first Space Marine squad I bought, and I've bought 4 large armies, but I'm not gonna stay in this abusive relationship anymore.
I will completely finish painting all my armies that I have now and buy the new rule books and codexs as they come out, but no more. GW lost a loyal customer this week, specially after preventing online UK dealers from selling to overseas customers.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

lav25gunner said:


> The point is that is shouldn't be warped AT ALL! I have around 20 metal models and I've only ever had a problem with ONE.
> GW expects us to pay more for material they paid less for? Bullshit.
> I expect to have to do a little trimming and cleaning, but I shouldn't have to fill in any air bubbles with super glue. They must be crazy or think we're crazy. I've had it with GW's abuse of their customers. This is the last straw. I'm done with GW's annual price rapes!
> And I'm sick of the company BS line about how expensive the molds are. How much does it cost to produce a mold? 10, 20, 50, 100 or even 500K? I doubt that. Even if that was the case, they've more than made their money back. GW stocks are $434.89 after the $7.39 increase yesterday.
> ...


That's a bit of a harsh ruling there. I expect to be have to put in some effort to get my miniature ready. It's been that way since the first mini I bought, and no amount of supercoolmegaultrasweettechnology is ever going to change that I think. You are still casting very tiny things, and that will have problems. 

I guess it's just a bad sprue, or maybe even a single bad mold (if rawrgh has the same problems that is)... 

Anybody else have the same librarian in terminator armour that was a good cast?


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

elmir said:


> That's a bit of a harsh ruling there. I expect to be have to put in some effort to get my miniature ready. It's been that way since the first mini I bought, and no amount of supercoolmegaultrasweettechnology is ever going to change that I think. You are still casting very tiny things, and that will have problems.
> 
> I guess it's just a bad sprue, or maybe even a single bad mold (if rawrgh has the same problems that is)...
> 
> Anybody else have the same librarian in terminator armour that was a good cast?


It's not really about the mold quality. As I said, I expect some mold lines and flash. What I'm pissed off at is that they're charging us more for something that cost them less and is apparently not as good. I know they're more detailed, but unless you're a Golden Deamon quality painter it wont make a difference to 99% of normal painters.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I disagree. I have started painting my Chaplain now and I have to say that since some of the fine detail is now more raised it makes it so much easier for an average guy to paint a model that has a better look of quality about it. 

Also you fail to mention that the resin does not chip after painting it and it does not fall to pieces upon hitting the floor.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

lav25gunner said:


> It's not really about the mold quality. As I said, I expect some mold lines and flash. What I'm pissed off at is that they're charging us more for something that cost them less and is apparently not as good. I know they're more detailed, but unless you're a Golden Deamon quality painter it wont make a difference to 99% of normal painters.


1) It doesnt cost them less. This is a falacy. The resin may be cheaper, but the molds are more expensive and its a more labour intensive process.

2) I have had both metal and plastic models in the past that had issues, this is not a new thing.

3) This is a new technique applied to older models. New models will be designed specifically for this that will take advantage of the new casting methods and will look even better.

4) The quality of the model makes a difference to even bad painters - the crisper the detail, the worse your paint job can be and still maintain that detail, really shallow undefined detail would become obscured.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Some slight miscasts on my Farseer and Warlocks - only major one is my Farseer is missing the fingers on his sword hand. Good news is GW are sending me a complete new kit so I can use the 'seer as a test mini. Other than that, nothing that can't be solved with a little filler here and there.

For what its worth, the finecast minis on display in my local GW had no miscasts or bubbles at all (Nurgle Daemon Prince, Emperor's Champion, Termie Libby, Mannfred, LotR Battle Troll, Skulltaker).


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I got a grey knight libby today and it was very, very easy to put together and very light. If it had been a metal model It would have taken a few days to put it together. Because I use this metal glue that takes many hours to dry...


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Maidel said:


> 1) It doesnt cost them less. This is a falacy. The resin may be cheaper, but the molds are more expensive and its a more labour intensive process.
> 
> 2) I have had both metal and plastic models in the past that had issues, this is not a new thing.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm just in a bad mood and hungry. I guess I will buy one to see if it's typical GW price raping or if it a better product for the price.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

All I can say is this: if you get something you would deem a miscast, _take it back and ask for a replacement_. This is the first time GW - or _anyone_ - have ever cast resin on this scale, and there _will_ be bugs and a general teething process to get through. And that's me talking as someone who works on the GW production line moulding these models; we're doing our level best right now, but we can always do better. The *Daemon Prince of Nurgle I bought today* was great, but there will of course be people who are unlucky and get models with flaws on them; so take them back and get the store to give you one that is flaw-free, which they'll be happy to do. 

Despite what some naysayers would have you believe, Games Workshop genuinely are happiest when the people who buy their products are also happy


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> _take it back and ask for a replacement_.


Someone in store today got a Chaplain miscast and got another Chaplain, free. Kinda awesome.

Anyway, I went in today and my mind was well and truly boggled by the detail on the Finecast models. And now my store has Terminator Librarians! The wiring on the inside of the Psychic hood is all detailed, and you can see each individual tear in the Purity Seals/Books. I'm picking one up on Wednesday, it looks set to be awesome.

Midnight


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> All I can say is this: if you get something you would deem a miscast, _take it back and ask for a replacement_. This is the first time GW - or _anyone_ - have ever cast resin on this scale, and there _will_ be bugs and a general teething process to get through. And that's me talking as someone who works on the GW production line moulding these models; we're doing our level best right now, but we can always do better. The *Daemon Prince of Nurgle I bought today* was great, but there will of course be people who are unlucky and get models with flaws on them; so take them back and get the store to give you one that is flaw-free, which they'll be happy to do.
> 
> Despite what some naysayers would have you believe, Games Workshop genuinely are happiest when the people who buy their products are also happy


Indeed, I have always had super customer service from GW in the past as well. I do plan on taking this one back to the store, even if I don't really need the replacement part (because as you can see in the first pic, I added a plastic arm from the GK terminator set). 

It's probably just some teething issues. Releasing as many models as GW has in one giant sale is a big undertaking in it's own right. This thread isn't so much about being a naysayer, more of a comparison. I think I just ended up drawing the short straw in this situation... But hopefully this will make the dicegods stand on my side next game? :grin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Keep in mind this is resin.... if its warped turn on the hot water. Hold it under, straighten it up. Tada.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well it is like a car company bringing out a brand new model, who remebers Toyota several years ago having to recall millions of cars worldwide over build quality, car manufacturers recall their products all the time.

I remember when the new generation Holden VN Commodore came out in 1988 the first year of its release was constantly plagued with build quality, now they are world class cars with very few cars having quality problems.


----------

